# Hi....Rolie is just 80 days today



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Gorgeous, almost looks like a baby polar bear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking pup, agree with cwag, looks like a polar bear cub.


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

Rolie's new picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rolie's a good looking boy.


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Rolie's a good looking boy.


She is a girl.....And thank you so much💓


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Irani Chatterjee said:


> She is a girl.....And thank you so much💓


Ooops, so sorry about that.
*She's a very pretty little girl. *


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ooops, so sorry about that.
> *She's a very pretty little girl. *


Thank you so much.....❣
She is naughty too😂 and that makes her sweet, u see


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Irani Chatterjee said:


> Thank you so much.....❣
> She is naughty too😂 and that makes her sweet, u see


I know she's a lot of fun, the puppy stage goes by so incredibly fast. 
She's going to be a very pretty big girl.


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

Very true. I have already started missing her fat baby tummy when I brought her home. 
She is a super chewer now....and always jog trots if she hears the sound of water ( even when she hears us opening basin tap) ❤ 
Show me your baby's pic plz


----------

